# [Video] Ghost Hand 2 Mod (BAD LANGUAGE)



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello again, just thought I'd share with you, my mod to get rid of that annoying, internal lock-up on the Ghost Hand 2. If you do the mod properly, there may still be a slight amount of lock-up left, but it'll go away after a little use. Also, there will still be a lock-up on the outside of the cube from pieces hitting each other. This can be greatly reduced by tightening the cube. My Ghost Hand 2, after finding this mod, has become one of my best cubes, right under my original Gu Hong. This is an OLD video, so the quality is horrible, but it gets the job done.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 14, 2011)

my favorite part was when you got frustrated at the camera


----------



## Adrian (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you slightly drunk?

I'll try this and report back sometime.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 14, 2011)

Just did it. It worked perfectly thanks man.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 14, 2011)

Lolz! I don't even have a ghosthand but I love your vids =P.

Subbed.


----------



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

Adrian said:


> Are you slightly drunk?
> 
> I'll try this and report back sometime.


 
Hahahaha, nooo, I don't really ever drink. That was the one thing I never got into... besides meth.


----------



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Just did it. It worked perfectly thanks man.


 
Glad it worked dude! My Ghost Hand 2 is so awesome now. This video was recorded back in January, so since then, the cube has had more time to break in the modded centers, so it's pretty much perfect, minus reverse corner cutting.


----------

